# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  كيكة خاصة للمجرمين ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

*[align=center]  كيكة خاصة للمجرمين ...!!![/align]*














































































































[align=center]





صحة وعافية ...

 :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):  

 [/align]

----------


## N_tarawneh

:SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## N_tarawneh

:SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

----------


## N_tarawneh

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


الله لا يحرمنا من واوووووووووووك يا قرعان ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*ياماما ..

الله يكرم النعمه ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ياماما ..
> 
> الله يكرم النعمه ..*


عجبتك الكيكة يا بروستنا ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ashrafwater

اسم الله عليكي يا بارسيا كل ولا خوفك

----------


## العالي عالي

> *[align=center]  كيكة خاصة للمجرمين ...!!![/align]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وانت الصادق هاي كيكة عرس باريسيا  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادر الطراونة
					

عجبتك الكيكة يا بروستنا ...  


ياخوووووووو شو هل الكيكه هاي صحيح الي عملها جبار على عملته وفيه براسه فن الاجرام بالطبخ 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ashrafwater
					

اسم الله عليكي يا بارسيا كل ولا خوفك 


   





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي
					



وانت الصادق هاي كيكة عرس باريسيا   


ياحرامك ياالعالي حرام عليك اخطي انا بحبكم ليش هيك تحكي ..
المفروض فرحي احلا فرح وكله ورد وكريستال ولولو وفخامه مابعدها فخامه وحتى الكيك فيها ابداع الورد الي عليها من الحلو ..
مش جماجم ..ترعبوا عريسي مني من اولها بدل مابيقطع راس القط االي بحطله جمجمه وبتغدا فيه .؟*

----------


## ashrafwater

حقك علينا يا بارسيا راح نعملك احسن عرس يس انت امري وحنا جاهزين

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> ياخوووووووو شو هل الكيكه هاي صحيح الي عملها جبار على عملته وفيه براسه فن الاجرام بالطبخ 
> 
> 
>    
> 
> 
> ياحرامك ياالعالي حرام عليك اخطي انا بحبكم ليش هيك تحكي ..
> المفروض فرحي احلا فرح وكله ورد وكريستال ولولو وفخامه مابعدها فخامه وحتى الكيك فيها ابداع الورد الي عليها من الحلو ..
> مش جماجم ..ترعبوا عريسي مني من اولها بدل مابيقطع راس القط االي بحطله جمجمه وبتغدا فيه .؟*


خوف الله عريسك بدل ما يقطع راس القط غير يقطع راسك ويدلية من الشباك ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> خوف الله عريسك بدل ما يقطع راس القط غير يقطع راسك ويدلية من الشباك ...


لا تحكي هيك عن باريسيا لدها تحولي 500 دينار  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*     

طيب ..انا بفجيك يانادر ..
والعالي بعدين انت ..

اشرف تسلملي يازوءء*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *     
> 
> طيب ..انا بفجيك يانادر ..
> والعالي بعدين انت ..
> 
> اشرف تسلملي يازوءء*


يختي عليها لما تزعل ما أزكاها ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> *     
> 
> طيب ..انا بفجيك يانادر ..
> والعالي بعدين انت ..
> 
> اشرف تسلملي يازوءء*


شو يعني بطلتي تبعتي 50 دينار  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

بدي منها هلا بدي وحدة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بدي منها هلا بدي وحدة


شو رأيك في هاي ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> شو رأيك في هاي ...


واو هاي ازكى بكتير واكبر كمان بوزع على الحارة كلها   وفيها  شكولاتة كمان  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله شكلها زاكيه شكرا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

من الآخر ويا ريت تعزني بوحده لأني نويت اصير مجرم

----------


## N_tarawneh

> من الآخر ويا ريت تعزني بوحده لأني نويت اصير مجرم


حيا الله عبوده ...

شرفت يا مجرم ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

